# Anyone wants to take Icefield sno-coach on Aug 8



## hsintang (Jul 3, 2012)

We have a group of 11, and need 4 additional head counts (adult or child) to get group tickets.
You save $10/per ticket but we have to take the same ride as a group.

We plan to drive from Canmore to Icefield on Aug 8, stay in Jasper area that night, and spend the next day touring Jasper.  If you are interested in the Jasper tramway, they offer group discount as well.

E-mail is faster to get my attention but post here will work as well.

Yvette


----------

